# Sub woofer for Sony Blue Ray



## rpmratheesh (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi,
I bought a new Sony BDV-E490 blue-ray 5.1 home theater. It comes with a 250W sub woofer. I am not at all satisfied with the Bass coming from this sub woofer. Can some one please tell me how can i improve the performance of this device? Is it possible to connect a subwoofer amplier to this device and if yes how can i do that ?


Thanks,
Ratheesh


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Can you be more specific? Are you looking to upgrade to another subwoofer or change the amplifier of the current subwoofer? What are the outputs from the BDV-490? From what I can find online, there are proprietary connectors for the speakers. Most likely you won't be able to do anything with this system. It has been designed for ease of use more than performance. If there is a workaround, hopefully someone else can chime in here. Good luck!


----------



## rpmratheesh (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi,
Yes, I am looking for upgrading the subwoofer. The sub which i have now is a sony passive subwoofer whose performance is not up to the mark. My Blue ray amplifier is having 6 out puts ( 2xFront Speakers + 2xRear Speakers + 1x Center Speaker + 1x Sub. The sub is a 250w 4Ohms ... So my questions are;
1. Can i replace the existing passive subwoofer with a better passive sub . If yes what should be the configuration for the new passive SUB ( Like watts and Ohms) and which brand i can go for ?
2. Is it possible to connect a subwoofer amplifier to the subwoofer output port on the Blue Ray Amplifier ? If yes what should be the configuration for the sub-amp and which brand i can go for ? What should be the Sub woofer configuration if i will be able to connect sub-amp to the Blue Ray amp ?

Thanks,
Ratheesh


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

You will need an amplifier with speaker level inputs to take the subwoofer output signal from your current amplifier. This would get us around using the current amplifier. From my limited knowledge, I think all you would then need to do is level match and equalize the sub.


----------



## rpmratheesh (Jan 3, 2013)

Can u suggest a good sub amp with speaker level input so that i can buy that and connect to my blue ray's subwoofer output point ?


regards,
Ratheesh


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

No amount of additional power is going to get that subwoofer to dig any deeper, and trying to make its inadequate low frequency response louder is a recipe for blowing the thing up.

I'd look into getting an altogether different active subwoofer with decent performance that has speaker level inputs.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

rpmratheesh said:


> Hi, I bought a new Sony BDV-E490 blue-ray 5.1 home theater. It comes with a 250W sub woofer. I am not at all satisfied with the Bass coming from this sub woofer. Can some one please tell me how can i improve the performance of this device? Is it possible to connect a subwoofer amplier to this device and if yes how can i do that ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Ratheesh


Welcome to the Home Theater Shack forum, rpmratheesh.

The only way to maximize the performance of any subwoofer you will ever own is to integrate it into the room.

Try moving your sub around, put it next to you, on the near wall, on the far. Have a listen, get a feel for the room.

Next, put it in or near the chair you sit in while listening. Crawl around on the floor and listen to test tones, or a song or two. Move the sub to the spot that has the best bass to your ears.

Good luck and have fun!


----------

